

Tell HN: “Troubles at Grooveshark” was deleted by its submitter - dang

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7974727 was posted an hour ago
and quickly went to #1. It&#x27;s gone now because the submitter has deleted it. We didn&#x27;t touch
it, and we don&#x27;t know who wrote it or whether it was true. Since the
post would otherwise be at #1, I thought some people might be wondering. Normally I&#x27;d post this as a comment in the thread, but there is no thread.<p>For the curious, &quot;deleted&quot; is like &quot;dead&quot; except users can&#x27;t see it, even when they have &quot;showdead&quot; turned on. We never delete posts, except on rare occasions when users have a good reason for asking us to. The most we ever do as moderators is make a post &quot;[dead]&quot;, and those are always visible if you have &quot;showdead&quot; turned on.
======
achompas
Maybe not the place to discuss this, but I attended Florida as an undergrad
and Grooveshark has a terrible reputation among my grad engineer friends there
(they're especially well-known for underpaying devs who don't know any
better). I'd steer clear of them if you're in Gainesville.

~~~
ladybro
I'm an undergrad in the CISE derpatment at UF and did an (unpaid) internship
there this past semester.

They are definitely way below market rate for their developers, but you also
have to consider how far $40,000 can go in Gainesville, where 'expensive' rent
is $600. Grooveshark lets its employees create their own schedules (some devs
work 4 PM - 2 AM), have a lot of control over what they're doing, and enjoy a
fun and relaxed workplace.

The internet likes to look at the pay figure and cry out that these employees
are being mistreated, but the majority of people I know at the company love
their job and the lifestyle it allows them.

~~~
achompas
Agreed that cost of living is lower -- $40k in Gainesville maps to $88k in NYC
-- but my friends mentioned offers much lower than $40k.

------
s4sharpie
Having read the pastebin link below, the author (regardless of it being true
or not) could be liable for slander of individuals and probably in violation
of his employment agreement constraints about sharing private data.

A likely scenario is that this post was circulated internally at Grooveshark
and their executive team and/or HR team reminded their employees about their
obligations.

I am concerned for the submitter - I don't think this is the last we hear of
this.

~~~
jqm
Last Line: "I'm working here until I can find a decent job somewhere else
where I won't have to sell my soul anymore."

Ya.... Maybe that plan won't work out now.

It's not I haven't felt similar about work.. but when they pay you and you
stay there willingly maybe you should keep your frustration to yourself and a
few close friends. And.. there may be something you don't know about what your
bosses are doing. Ever think of that?

If you really feel the way you do and you want to warn people, quit, then do
your rant. Don't continue to take their money while betraying them. To do
otherwise is not good practice at all. Even if you are right.

------
jtchang
I don't think it was a downright lie to say Grooveshark was worth $375MM if
they were making $13MM/year in revenue. Heck valuations aren't necessarily
tied to revenue. If they were then a lot of pre-revenue companies would have a
zero dollar valuation and that clearly isn't the case.

------
zaqokm
Reading the pastebin text, it seems a little petty and most of all a bit of a
big emotional rant.

So the author does not agree with the valuation, many people do not agree with
valuations of companies, in fact companies which lose money in some situations
still have high evaluations as the valuation is market driven in some cases.

People getting fired, well that happens all the time. Lawsuits happen to
companies, HR not getting fired happens, companies hiring for growth happens.

The problem with the author is the way they have stated their case, there is
common problems framed with insinuating remarks which are further compounded
by a use of profanity. Not to say if the post is true or not, but the author
could have done a great deal better to establish credibility.

------
carolemagouirk
Weird coincidence that glassdoor is under maintenance.

~~~
Mandatum
Come now, it must be a coincidence! Either way:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:w3g4Msy...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:w3g4MsyeLLYJ:www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-
Review-Grooveshark-RVW4413466.htm+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=nz)

------
hansy
Initially confused about the "Greek culture" bit but I guess the author is
comparing the executive staff to the stereotypical bro fraternity. I winced
every time a real name was used. Brutally honest (and possibly slanderish)
writing.

~~~
achompas
It's not that the executive staff are like fraternity bros--it's that they ARE
(or were, from what I recall) fraternity bros.

~~~
ladybro
Completely inaccurate. Neither Sam Tarantino (Cofounder, CEO) nor Josh
Greenberg (Cofounder, CTO) were at all involved in Greek culture during their
short undergrad careers.

~~~
achompas
Sorry, I misspoke. The _managerial_ staff, not the C-level people. Should have
been specific.

------
Mandatum
I assumed it was removed for slander, as there was no basis behind the
accusations. Thanks for clearing that up!

------
Engineerisaac
I can actually mark this is fact. They tried to hire me and i shot them down.

------
lnanek2
That's honest of the HN team. Thanks.

